# It Has Been A Long Time



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It definitely has been too long this may last post on Outbackers. A lot has changed since my last post. We have travelled from China to Norway, Alaska to Florida, California to PEI. Moved from Canada to Kansas. Yes from the Great White North to the center of the USA. Family is doing well and is adjusting to the move. Have become very good friends with some fellow Outbackers. Thanks for visiting us in Kansas. Attended the American Royal - World's BBQ competition and now a member of the KCBA (Kansas City BBQ Association). For anyone who has not attended this event.....a must on the camping/tailgating bucket list. Bands, friends, beer, food, BBQ and more BBQ. After the weekend everything smells like BBQ. I did see some Outbacks! Also started on a path to learn how to fly. Maybe someone can recognize the the locations on the attached pictures.

After taking our family outback vacation to PEI and the northern USA we decided to park the trailer for the summer and try a different type of family vacation. We did cruising, and boating (I actually can wake board now. lol) After taking time off from the camping scene, we are now back. Our Outabck will make the trip from Canada to Kansas. From here we are going to explore everything west of here. Yellowstone, Utah, Dakotas, Colorado, Wyoming and the rockies...look out.

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thor,

It's good to hear from you again, and what a great deal of adventures you and your family have had!

I wonder how Margaritas would go with that BBQ...?

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Extremely well - Hurricane was visiting us and we attended the Royal together. There was no shortage of ice..... or Jose Cuervo lol

Thor


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome back ... Sounds like a heck of a vacation trip you've been on ... nice Niagara Falls pics .. what airport is that ?? Tons of small airports all over so hard tell from the pics...


----------



## mumfort (Aug 28, 2013)

im a new outbacker on pei. i hope you enjoyed your time here on the island!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

nice pics of the Falls. Nice 172 as well. I have 1000 hours in that type.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome back Thor.







I'm a little jealous of all the traveling you've done, sounds like great fun!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm an old Outback soul as well.
Good to hear you are doing well.

Would have loved to attend the BBQ fest. We just bought a pellet grill and are experimenting with all kinds of fun BBQ recipes.

We wound up with a Class A but still have great memories of our 2 Outbacks.


----------

